# Rlt29: Good News, Bad News Good News...



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Bit slow off the mark I'm afraid but when I got home from Birmingham (where I'm working at the moment - just up the road from Small Heath, digs just down the road from Meriden, National Motorcycle Museum in between - I really must bring my Triumph T160 Trident up here some time...) my parcel from Roy was waiting:

Opened it and thought "Ooooh - that's nice" (Good News)

Put it on and thought "Ah. Not me...", wore it for a while, still didn't quite work and (worse still) my wife, who's *never* wrong about these things didn't think it suited me either (Bad News).

Showed it to my 13-and-a-half year-old son who loved it. Decided that having looked after a Â£10 cheapy for a couple of years he's ready for A Proper Watch, trimmed down the bracelet and it looks *great* on him (Good News).

So that's a _very_ distinctive quality watch at a _very_ reasonable price and a _very_ happy son. I'd call that a result









Seriously it's a smashing, distinctive, characterful looking watch at a ridiculously reasonable price and I *do* like it *very* much, just not on me, Ah well, we live and learn...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice result JayGee,









The watches are receiving quite a bit of negative press on another forum so I've heard, it to be expected over there though, very sad.









Over 80 sold in 24 hours speaks for it's self. 

There will be a few more available in a couple of days if any one want's to put there name down for one then please let me know.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

I did


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I know dave and I have one for you if you still want one. Please contact me by email.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Roy, me and the Mrs. are sitting at the computer (or, more precisely, she is watching me on the forum saying, "Why do you spend so much time on that bloody place?!) However, she also seen the RLT 29 on the 'dark side' and, without prompting, said "I really like that, it's lovely". Now Roy, trust me when I say, that's praise indeed!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Cammy, and Mrs Cammy,









Has anyone had a look at the thread ?

Seen the comments, I cannot believe it.

This quote : _I've been looking at the for sale column at the other place. I have seen more than just a few being sold on already. Reading through the forum too, it seems that all are not content. _

There has been four for sale out of 80 made up to now.

Why do people do this ?









I do not mind negitive comments, we all like different things, its the lies and backstabbing that is upsetting


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Thanks Cammy, and Mrs Cammy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know Roy, I really don't.









The watch design is a matter of taste, all tastes differ. I'm not a great lover of diver style watches but I do have a couple. The criticism has certainly not been directed at the value for money this watch renders only on the dial colours. That's down to the purchaser though isn't it?

The case of the 29 probably cost more than Â£50 to make.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The thing is that not every one will like it , I understand that.

What I do not understand is why people who do not even have one slag it off just for the sake of something to say, I just don't get it.

Maybe they are encouraged to do so ?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I occassionally wander over to that site







,but dont really post there,much prefer it here the people are generally more helpful and genuine.







Roy having had the pleasure of dealing with you now and owning a couple of your watches i can say that im very happy in all aspects of the service you give and the watches you make.you cant please all of the people all of the time and if you are at the top of your game you have to expect the backstabbers and the jealous snipes.ignore it and carry on doing what you do which is give a good service and a great product.









Also noticed a couple of 29,s for sale but a lot of people did seem to double order so to be expected i suppose.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> The thing is that not every one will like it , I understand that.
> 
> What I do not understand is why people who do not even have one slag it off just for the sake of something to say, I just don't get it.
> 
> Maybe they are encouraged to do so ?


Roy,

Some forums thrive on bashing other peoples watches, it seems to be part of a pecker contest between desktop warriors.

I don't think we need to go there, we don't normally get into this kind of ****. The last time we did all the mods and some members of RLT were banned from TZ-UK (not one of us was ever impolite or derogatory).

Don't worry about it, let those people play the games they must.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Roy,
> 
> Some forums thrive on bashing other peoples watches, it seems to be part of a pecker contest between desktop warriors.
> 
> ...


Your quite right Stan, sorry everyone.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

They are beyond criticism at Â£50.

I think they are a real "oddball" watch, not everybody will like them and I bet unpackaging provided a shock to many new owners








Geat stuff! I and I suspect others need a shake up now and again from all the diver-a-like posts most forums are clogged up with, and I am as guilty as anybody.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Roy,
> ...


I'm not suprised you're upset Roy.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Why don't you leave for a bit and then come back? You'll feel a lot better.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Over 80 sold in 24 hours speaks for it's self.


Just to add my suport to Roy, I think the quote sums it up.

While they are debating what lug size or the position of the date window etc. on up coming projects, our Roy IS making different watches that all seem to be doing well 

Mike


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't think Roy intended the 29 to be a horological masterpiece for God's sake. It's a welcome bit of fun







.

Imo it's a watch for the young at heart - people whose minds are not fossilized







.

It pisses me off when people take their hobby / interest far too seriously







.

There's more bitchiness in watchworld than there is in the Big Bruv House







.

B*****Ks to 'em







.

Believe me- I'm in the mood for dancing







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ignore `em Roy, they really aren`t worth the bother


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

It makes me smile everytime i look at it







,which is more than i can say for the missus


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

I am looking forward to get mine, for the money you cant beat it. Some of the people that sold theirs was because they had duplicates.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Those of us into Linux have a good rule, no distro bashing. 

It means that we don't bash a product that doesn't fit in with our way of thinking, way of doing things or personal taste.

Why? Because there has been far to much of that bollocks in the past and it does more harm than good to the community.

I could make value judgements about half the watches posted on this or any other forum but I don't. Why?

Because I have the manners to respect the choice of other people. I don't make judgements about Timex versus Omega like a barraboy would.  Bish, bash, bosh..... look at my wad. Prick.

I do stand my corner very well when someone criticises my choice of Linux OS without giving valid, concrete reasons for doing so.

Not that I'm drawing parallels here, of course.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I should not let it get to me, it's just when people start bullshittin'







, anyway sorry again guy's. 



MarkF said:


> Why don't you leave for a bit and then come back? You'll feel a lot better.


Ok, I'm off......................................I'll be back tomorrow.











raketakat said:


> B*****Ks to 'em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh I'm given' it all tonight

I'm in the mood for chancin'

I feel like dancin'

Ooh so come on and hold me tight


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually I`ve had a re think and even considering the price Roy charged for the `29 he really should have commissioned a top designer to do the dial & hands which he then ought to have had made by specialist dial/ hands firms possibly the ones who supply IWC for example, but no he insisted on cutting corners and doing it himself, working until the early hours of the morning to get them to his customers.









A very poor show Mr Taylor IMHO


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I know Mach, I'm cheap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yes I know Mach, I'm cheap.


We`ve been saying that for years


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah but not to my face.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yeah but not to my face.


Well how can we?









No one ever gets to meet you face to face `Mr Hughes` ( or can I call you Howard ?







)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I might have to 'phone you Mr. Taylor if you dunner stop messing about.

And you know how I hate 'phones.























If you need me, you know where I am.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Actually I`ve had a re think and even considering the price Roy charged for the `29 he really should have commissioned a top designer to do the dial & hands which he then ought to have had made by specialist dial/ hands firms possibly the ones who supply IWC for example, but no he insisted on cutting corners and doing it himself, working until the early hours of the morning to get them to his customers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could have got the Holy Astronaut of bleedin' Antioch to fondle it too for that price







 .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I`ve had a re think and even considering the price Roy charged for the `29 he really should have commissioned a top designer to do the dial & hands which he then ought to have had made by specialist dial/ hands firms possibly the ones who supply IWC for example, but no he insisted on cutting corners and doing it himself, working until the early hours of the morning to get them to his customers.
> ...


 Ian, sometimes you`re even odder then me









Anyway Roy, as I said before ignore `em, we know you`re a star


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, right.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Yeah, right.


Obviously that sarky comment wasn`t meant for my message to Roy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> While they are debating what lug size or the position of the date window etc. on up coming projects, our Roy IS making different watches that all seem to be doing well


This is it Mike







. Everything is just so f***ing conventional and stultified







. Do something a bit different and they're all tut tutting behind their lace curtains







.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Well I can't speak for anyone but myself, I feel the 29 is a very good watch for the money. Yes I would have prefered an auto over a quartz and yes I think a carbon dial would have looked hot. But both of those would have increased the cost of the watch. I also hate the strap but thats because I don't like rubber. One of my fellow workers also ordered one and I must say that he is sorry about the colors of the dial. He ordered orange on black and received black on orange. Roy did send him an e-mail to confirm his choice but he was at a conference and didn't check his e-mail till it was to late. I told him to e-mail Roy and he would take care of it but he said he is starting to like it. I have replaced the straps with a strap and a bracelet (needed my Dremel). Enjoy and please lets not have anouther war.



















If I must say so this is the besy looking one so far.



















Forgot to add it's not so bad on the dark side.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Hey Ron

I do like yours on the bracelet. The yellow on black keeps reminding me of aged lume, which looks nice.

Cool Darth outfit.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ian, sometimes you`re even odder then me


That's one of the nicest things anyone has ever said about me. A profound compliment indeed







.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll be honest and say I don't like the 29.......but I can still see that its a great watch for the money and those that do like the style have got a real bargain......I just don't see the point in the "other" places of bashing people who try to keep this hobby interesting, and that certainly is the case in respect of the 29!









I had a rotten experience in another froum for sticking up for somebody who had probelms with thier Omega, I told the tale of my three repairs and how I was disillusioned by the episode, and I got a very nasty and threatening PM from a moderator which I thought was out of order so I published the PM, well after all it was sent to me so he should have been prepared to have it published if I felt Ok with it  ......but he didn't and I got banned







what a load of namby pamby dummy sucking imature....well you get my drift









Oh no.I hope I don;t get banned from here because I dared to say I didn't like the 29?









Don't worry about it Roy.....let it be water of a ducks back.....or bull**** from a bulls arse maybe is a better analogy









BTW I'm still waiting for a RLT GMT......so forget all these 29's.....get your finger out....stop slacking







...where do you think you are....a free country?









Keep doing what your doing Roy.....ignore the *****!









best regards David


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive thought long and hard about posting in this thread... and that saddens me because I shouldnt have to think like that on any forum. The internet is about fun for me and I dont like to see people feeling bent outa shape by comments on here or anywhere else. I use this forum as well as EOT and TZUK, both who have posted on the RLT29 and I have to say im not seeing that all the remarks people have made about the RLTag are that disparaging, unless Ive missed some of them and they were personal attacks which no one likes to see.

Anyway most of what Ive read has concurred with what I think - ie. The watch is a talking point - with that case it was always going to be! And with that in mind and the fact it was user-customise'able would always lead to potentially challenging versions that would polarise people. However almost 100% of the posts that ive seen seem to agree that even if they wouldnt buy one, as they dislike the style, that at Â£50 its a bargain and surely that with the fun element of creating what you want as the dial and hands, fun was always going to be the point of it.









Anyway I like mine. both of them. And yes one is for sale... but thats the cost of me posting 'Arrival' threads almost every other day the past week - something has to give and one of these went on the block as I had two. Yes the Â£50 wont pay for anything in its entirity but it will help ease the credit card burden.

In this world you pay your money and take your choice. I made two choices to buy the 29 and am happy that my money was well spent.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> Enjoy and please lets not have anouther war.


When I go to war it's over something, or someone, who's worth it  .

I have no beef with the House of Lords







. There's some interesting stuff over there







.

I just feel more comfortable in the commons. There are more people here with similar interests - thats all







.

Peace Ron







.

If anyone takes offence at anything I've written then they are my comments - not Roy's







.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been sitting watching (no pun intended) from the sidelines on this one..................

My comments for what they are worth.

Thank God for variety and that's what Roy is attempting to provide and has as far as I can tell stolen a march on his competitors by being able to offer "pick & mix" on dials, hands, colour and design (within limits). I haven't seen this anywhere else.

His sales figures (the ones he has quoted) speak for themselves 80 orders in 24 hours - he must be doing something right - !!

As we are buying remotely there will inevitably be a percentage of us who don't receive quite what we anticipated or who upon reflection decide that their original choice doesn't really work.

From my understanding here again RLT has gauged the market and will in the case of genuine grievance come up with arguably fairer and more realistic offer than others to redress the balance and there is as we are seeing always the "sales" area of the forum.

A small point but I have yet to see Roy complain that a brand new model that he has made for someone is within hours of receipt up for sale. To me this indicates that part and parcel of his work is to attempt to please most of the people most of the time whilst fully accepting that you can't please all of the people all of the time.

I'm sure I remember a recent comment by Mr T to the effect that he primarily is making watches for Forum members and whilst a diverse lot not averse to poking fun the reaction seems to be wholehearted support. This would seem to mean that Roy has read his market accurately.

Could there be an element of sour grapes in any whinging and bitching that is taking place in "another place"!!

Keep up the good work Roy.

So endeth today's sermon


----------



## savantuk (May 6, 2005)

Roy said:


> Thanks Cammy, and Mrs Cammy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Roy,

I was the person responsible for that post. It wasn't meant to be derogatory at all. You took part of the post, and quoted it completely out of context. Here is the complete post:

I've been looking at the for sale column at the other place. I have seen more than just a few being sold on already. Reading through the forum too, it seems that all are not content.

Much as I dislike the case, I think an opportunity was lost. With a well designed dial, properly printed and lumed, which matched the case design, these could have been a decent watch.

Still at Â£50, despite the dial, they are a lot of watch for the money...... if you like that sort of thing

_________________

There have been a few sold on already. I'm not sure of the exact number, but it seemed to me to be out of proportion to those sold. To flip a watch within days, never mind hours of receiving is telling.

I do dislike the case, nor I suspect did TAG, which I suspect is why they sold them off cheaply. That is not to say it is not a good case. Others will like it. It's personal preference.

I think my other comment about a lost opportunity is valid, but again, this is not a critiscism of the watch. With a good quality dial, with good luminous markers, this could have been a helluva watch. I understand that the dials were made with an eye to selling the watch as cheaply as possible, and there is nothing wrong with this at all, it's just that I personally didn't like the end product.

It's a fact that several watches were received with faulty hands and ill fitting dials, therefore all are not content, and I know that you'll sort that out. It was the helluva feat to get so many on the market in such a short time, it is axiomatic that when working under pressure, mistakes will be made.

I told no lies, and how you can say I was backstabbing is utterly beyond me.

The last paragraph should be read in context with the first. I do not deny that it is a helluva watch for the money. It is well specified, good quality case, sapphire crystal, and an accurate movement. For Â£50 it is a bargain. I don't like it, but nowhere in my post did I say that it was a bad watch, in fact my finishing comments made it quite clear that I thought the opposite.

Doug


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy didn't mean it was you who was backstabbing Doug 

There are one or two individuals who do seem to like to have a go at roy given the slightest opportunity.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is quite correct Doug , I never stated that YOU were backstabbing.

Your comment about the sales was totaly wrong though and I still cannot understand why you or anyone would say things like that.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Having been away from the forum for the best part of 5 weeks, I know other people have been away longer







I'm still getting back up to speed with all of Roy's handy work which I have to ask is where does he get his energy from









The RLT29 is a pretty cool watch for Â£50 quid, as for people making comments about the watch I suppose that's fair, as everybody is allowed their own opinion but for Â£50 your cant go wrong if you want to create your own unique watch which is always going to turn heads a eventually become a style icon.

London, New York, Parris, Bridlington. GO


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

For what it's worth, I'd have had one of the 29's but all of my spare money is taken up to save for either the Rlt 30 or an Oris. Besides, by the time I made my mind up on the dial / hand combo you'd have probably sold out!

Ultimately Roy, whatever people are saying on other forums, it's all publicity at the end of the day and as somebody once said, any publicity is good publicity. You can't please all of the people all of the time and you'll still be here producing the excellent watches you do and offering the great service you do long after these whingers have gone away and found something else to bleat about.

Andrew.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree and I am not complaining about negative comments, they are to be expected.

It's the other stuff that is upsetting.



> It's a fact that several watches were received with faulty hands and ill fitting dials, therefore all are not content, and I know that you'll sort that out. It was the helluva feat to get so many on the market in such a short time, it is axiomatic that when working under pressure, mistakes will be made.


A few people thought that they were getting numbered dials, but it was explained that the couloured picture dials were just there to display the variants. A few also did not realise that when I stated black on yellow that I meant black printing on a yellow dial and not the other way round.

Of course these issues can be easily resolved, I do not think it calls for statements like the above.



> Much as I dislike the case, I think an opportunity was lost. With a well designed dial, properly printed and lumed, which matched the case design, these could have been a decent watch.


It is a decent watch,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well....I go away for 36hrs to find this topic









I love my 29 and have had very positive comments from people who have seen it, the wife even likes it, this is enough for me, each to there own eh?

I wouldnt mind so much if the ones doing the moaning had actually seen one in person before having a go....









The watch would have been a bargin at twice the price


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> I wouldnt mind so much if the ones doing the moaning had actually seen one in person before having a go....


Yes, its a shame really, especially as it seems to be rather sycophantic over there


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its not that at all, there are loads of people who use both forums and have a great time on both, It really really isnt about 'sides' and we shouldnt make it an issue because a minority have said anything negative....

Lets not this develop into anything it shouldnt be


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Regal325 said:


> > I wouldnt mind so much if the ones doing the moaning had actually seen one in person before having a go....
> 
> 
> Yes, its a shame really, especially as it seems to be rather sycophantic over there


I don't even know what it means,











jasonm said:


> Its not that at all, there are loads of people who use both forums and have a great time on both, It really really isnt about 'sides' and we shouldnt make it an issue because a minority have said anything negative....
> 
> Lets not this develop into anything it shouldnt be


Indeed and I'm on their side anyway.









Now anyone want to buy a RLT29 hat ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Naaah.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it means obsequious Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh yeah right Jase, I get it now.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm up for a Scarf if you've got one Roy


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Evening all,

Sorry for not posting much lately but will add this to the subject; it is the relevant part of an email to Roy I sent last night as I was saddened to see some of the comments...

_I had a look at the comments "elsewhere" & was not impressed with some at all; how many people have the ACTUAL skill, knowledge & experience to produce such a watch for that price? It really annoys me - I was a time served/qualified engineer & to me horology is one of the highest echelons of engineering. I believe there is a difference between just talking about something & doing it; you have that capability Roy - to put it all together & produce something positive. Your range of RLT watches I believe do you credit; look how quick they sell new or second hand on the forum! _

Although I am relatively new to the watch scene on the internet; I thought that fellow enthusiasts would

be that (enthusiasts), okay so the watch is different in style to some; but so is the price! My understanding is that there is/was a worldwide shortage of watchmakers/builders/repairers? Here is somebody using his skill to produce a low customer cost watch that is different.

Maybe I am wrong; but it seems a shame that things could not be different where views are concerned.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

The '29 is a fabulous watch for the price.

Where else could you design your own watch from 50 squillion potential variations, with a Tag Heuer case and sapphire glass? For 50 quid !!!

Those people who didn't like their choices can easily make their money back by selling on to the others who missed out.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, I've seen a number of comments, all positive, over at Poor Man's Watch Forum-- some are kicking themselves for not getting in on the deal on time. But it's a nicer bunch of folk over there.


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

makky said:


> The '29 is a fabulous watch for the price.
> 
> Where else could you design your own watch from 50 squillion potential variations, with a Tag Heuer case and sapphire glass? For 50 quid !!!
> 
> Those people who didn't like their choices can easily make their money back by selling on to the others who missed out.


I don't think anyone has said that it isn't astonishing value for money.

I think that from some people's perspective the approach Roy chose for the dial and hands is the wrong one. I think its healthy that they voice that opinion even if I respectfully disagree with them. I do know that saying that that might sound a bit rich from someone who is selling his.

This is a great watch in it own right and I'm sure that over the next few years it will also be the basis for numerous worthwhile projects. I'd already priced up luming the dial and and stainising the case and even with those costs added I was still getting fantastic value for money.

In the end it was the arrival of a Â£60 Citizen auto diver with a similar spec and a quote from Rolex for Â£230 for a bracelet that made my mind up. The former was already just how i wanted it and I knew that the latter would help my Precision through her difficult 4th decade. However worthy the cause, the price of my indulgence certainly puts the VFM you are getting here into perspective.

At the end of the day these are _discussion_ groups and we should be enjoying debate as well as agreement. Half of the fun, in my view, is looking at someones pride and joy and thinking "only its mother could love that". The culture on this forum seems to be to keep those views to yourself and I've always tried to respect that. On TZUK it seems biased towards sharing. Neither approach is right, just different.

All in my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The culture on this forum seems to be to keep those views to yourself


Oh, I dont know, Stans Red Rekord gets a few comments


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > The culture on this forum seems to be to keep those views to yourself
> 
> 
> Oh, I dont know, Stans Red Rekord gets a few comments


Most of them in good fun but for those that are not, it has to be remembered that Stan doesn't give a flying "thingy" for what some people think.


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

If someone doesnt like the hands/dial of the RLT 29 then go get it modded, I dont think anyone buys a Seiko 007 and then bitches to Seiko that they dont like the hands/dial instead they go and get it done their way.


----------



## yak (Jun 18, 2005)

Colorodo said:


> If someone doesnt like the hands/dial of the RLT 29 then go get it modded, I dont think anyone buys a Seiko 007 and then bitches to Seiko that they dont like the hands/dial instead they go and get it done their way.


I Agree with Colorodo

Everyone has the right to an opinion, but also to be tolerant and curteous ........ and to mod if they want, most of my seikos are. It's not that I didn't like the hands - they're the same as ordered just with a black outline - and found a wider strap.

There are lots of different watches out there but I've never felt the need to let Corum or Alain Silberstein, for example, know and I don't think they'd care - which is just as important.










I like my 29 - it's different - even my wife thinks its one of the nicest in my collection and thats saying something!

Yak


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Fifty quid gets you half a decent night in the Toon. I get a looker watch that I'm delighted with - something unusual with my choice of dial colour/hands - that will get some serious wrist time.

Add to this... truly exceptional customer service. I, perhaps foolishly, wore the watch in the shower - condensation on the crystal. Roy accepted a return and I had a replacement watch in two days. I don't usually go overboard complimenting customer service - I kinda expect it of any customer transaction. But Roy, that was tops and you got a delighted customer. Hats off and a virtual glass of Laphroaig raised!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I said it earlier and I am going to say it again I like my 29's. I have worn them at least for a few hours everyday since I received them (only one at a time I'm not nuts) . True the silver on black gets the most wrist time but I do like both.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Same with me Ron. The yellow one is now on hold pending funds, but Ive been playing with straps on the black dialed one and like the look of the hi-tech case with the carbon ive got it on now:


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I like that Jon,

What size is that strap?

Picture (wrist) please


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry Chris, no wrist shot avail but its an 18mm Darlena carbon leather from Roy... Ive had it ages looking for a watch to put it on.... along with the 20mm version which finally found a home last week on a Sinn 856...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I always try to stay out of watch debates







As they bore the tits off me,but .

What can you buy for Â£50.

A Russian or far easten watch.Now I know some people like that stuff,but normal people







like hand assembled watches made in the UK.

If you don't like it,just don't buy one,stick to your Swiss overpriced bollocks























I may have posted my angry post in the wrong thread.I did not read any of the posts in it









Please just read my posts and fit them where you see fit.


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Everyone to their own.

Sometimes an idea appears good but the reality can be different - particularly trying to visualise combining a number of varibles.









I for one have just sent Roy a cheque for yellow on black dial and hand option 8 (hrs/mins) and 4 (secs).

Must admit I like the idea of 'my own' watch which I am unlikely to see another of locally. Whether I actually wear it - who knows - I have a number of other watches (which I suspect a few of also have  ), inc. some vintage 'premium brands' which have not been worn for 4 + years. However, if the mood and occasion takes me, they may well appear on my wrist tomorrow...who knows.

I'm paying Â£50 for a pretty unique watch, which should keep good time and will look no doubt attract some comment - positive, negative or neutral.

Any issues then I'm sure Roy will sort them out with no questions.

Look forward to receiving it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I always try to stay out of watch debates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex. When are you leaving again







? I need to book the celebratory dinner 







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Soon 

Actually I thought that remark may have raised your eyebrows


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Soon


I hope not







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You will soon tire of my relentless speedposting







and spelling mistakes


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Actually I thought that remark may have raised your eyebrows


They rose so high they nearly knocked my toupe off







.

I'm not daft you know







. Well I am, but don't broadcast it







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

raketakat said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I thought that remark may have raised your eyebrows
> ...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I thought that remark may have raised your eyebrows
> ...


Now look what you've done







. My double quote post is all disjointed







.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Just to add my tuppence.......

May I give my (somewhat belated ......its been manic at work!!!) sinserest thanks to Roy for creating these excelent watches. I can totally understand that the '29 is not to everyones taste(after all we're all different) but I love mine.









And whats more the usual fantasic service one comes to expect from Roy.......don't go a changing Roy






























Very pleased with mine







Its a slightly early







birthday present.









Showed me bruva and he thought it was very nice, told him it cost Â£500 as a wind up (no pun intended) and he believed me (he'd buy one cos its got TAG written on it rather that cos he actually likes the look of it).

Also Roy very kindly gave me a couple of old watch movements as parts for a couple of 'fixers'. Oh and sold me a crystal and gasket at a bargain price.

.....as always a very happy customer


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> Same with me Ron. The yellow one is now on hold pending funds, but Ive been playing with straps on the black dialed one and like the look of the hi-tech case with the carbon ive got it on now:


JONW can you please e-mail me I can't pm you on here and the other site seems to be f*cked





















so I can't get at your details.









Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Will send you a PM Steve with email details - I dont have an email addy for you - hope thats ok.









Steve, tried to PM but it seems youre disabled or being blocked by the minimum 50 post rule... drop me an email usng the forum (click on my profile I think to find that link), Jon


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> Will send you a PM Steve with email details - I dont have an email addy for you - hope thats ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it won't show me your ***** profile - it keeps telling me I can't do this that and the other.
























Mail me on **Get lost spammers**


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Email on way Steve... mods can you delete Steves email details, just in case of Spam etc. Ta.


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

I received mine today and the pictures just dont do it justice , what a cool watch. It is solid and the dial looks way better also then what the picture shows. If you have the oppurtunity to get one dont pass it up.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Colorodo da te= said:


> I received mine today and the pictures just dont do it justice , what a cool watch. It is solid and the dial looks way better also then what the picture shows. If you have the oppurtunity to get one dont pass it up.


I'm waiting expectantly.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> Email on way Steve... mods can you delete Steves email details, just in case of Spam etc. Ta.


Thanks - replied. Thanks mods for tidying up...


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2004)

yak said:


> Colorodo said:
> 
> 
> > If someone doesnt like the hands/dial of the RLT 29 then go get it modded, I dont think anyone buys a Seiko 007 and then bitches to Seiko that they dont like the hands/dial instead they go and get it done their way.
> ...


FWIW it's only the fact that I have decided I can't really justify spending more money on watches for the time being that prevented me from ordering one of these (black on yellow would have been my choice).

I really can't understand the perjorative nature of some of the comments on this watch - it's an honest, rare, very well priced item and the rest is a matter of taste.

I drop in only occasionally these days, mainly to avoid too frequent temptation, but I want to say this -

RLT occupies a unique position amongst watch suppliers and all of us who like something different at realistic prices with no BS should be appreciative of that. More power to the man.

John.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's John.









New RLT slogan - "RLT BS free"


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I just was not sure what to expect.

But....my RLT 29 arrived today and it is absolutely perfect in every way.

Yellow on black, 8 and 4 hand options.

Thanks Roy - and the strap is also perfect 

Appreciate it.

Now, to go and dig out my 'UFO' DVD's.....Ed Straker would be proud....or Darth....


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Well my yellow on black is gone. My brother in law liked it so much I let him have it. You should have seen the look on his face when I took it off my wrist and handed it to him. Oh well I still have the pics.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Recieved mine today







Super watch I predict it will become a cult classic.Many thanks Roy super service as per.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine arrived yesterday... stunning, superb and (almost) unique! Sod the detractors I say!

Ian.


----------



## mchammered (Jun 30, 2006)

Well here are some comments from a few hundred thousand miles away.

I happened to come across this picture and had no idea what a RLT29 was but I knew this is what I wanted to give my brother for a graduation gift.










I spent countless hours scouring the internet trying to find information on this watch and I stumbled onto this site. When I found out how much it cost for such a unique watch I was speechless. The Yao modified Seiko I recently purchased cost twice as much as the 29 and in no way is it as rare or unique.

I contacted Roy and he gave me the bad news that the entire run he had produced was sold out and no more will be made. I was devistated until I had the fortune to have found one for sale in the buy & sell forum.

I must say that Roy's customer service is fantastic. Even though I am not purchasing the watch from him he is assisting me in getting the watch over to me.

The internet is a wonderful thing as it allowed me to find RTL and what Roy has created in the 29. The people that are giving it crap are just jealous that they paid much, much more for their watches than what the 29 represents.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/Ron_J..._5928Medium.jpg


IMHO -

The 29 is for me a symbol of Roy's watchmaking; it is contemporary, different, unusual, and a bloody good watch. As to value, don't get me started...

Many people are sheep, who like to be told what they like, and then to follow along with the herd: for them this watch, as any innovation, represents a challenge, in that they have to make a decision for themselves as to what they think of it. "It can't be any good - it didn't cost the price of a small car".

Not everything expensive is good - not everything good is costly.

Bloody Philistines - If you don't like it - don't buy it!

If you're making any more, boss, can I book one, please?... like this? Please?

Coo, this is the most irritated I've been in years - I didn't think my body could still generate adrenalin... us don't generally do aggravated in Deb'n...

"Remember - If you're not annoying someone, you're probably playing it safe"


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

chris l said:


> > http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/Ron_J..._5928Medium.jpg
> 
> 
> IMHO -
> ...


Where has anyone said that the watch isn't great value?

I've seen a few people say that they would do something different with the case if they had the chance and others say they don't like the case or dial at all. Thatâ€™s about it so far as criticism goes; I imagine those people won't be buying one.

I think the Seiko Monster's are grotesque and won't be buying one. That doesn't make the Monster a bad watch or mean that their owners have bad taste. Itâ€™s just a matter of my choice. Nobodyâ€™s opinion will stop the Monster being great value.

I had an RLT 29; I liked it very much but sold it because I liked other recent purchases more. The buyer is happy, Iâ€™m happy and i imagine Roy's happy because he got a sale. Getting rid of one watch to fund another is the lifeblood of this business, as is choosing one great value watch over another and explaining why you did it.


----------

